# Intel tries to fool people at CES and gets caught :D



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

Intel tries to fool people at CES and gets caught. *CES 2012: Intel demos DX11 on Ivy Bridge based Ultrabook - YouTube*



[YOUTUBE]Otcge1cn8Os[/YOUTUBE]



The embarassing thing is, that guy still pretends to be playing. And not to mention the fact that video froze too.

Meanwhile at AMD..... *Impressive laptop Trinity demo*

[Intel did manage to run 'ok' later after Anandtech persuaded. But still lol, Intel are cheating idiots.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2012)

VLC


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Jan 12, 2012)

He was just trying to tell that combination of there intel cpu ang gpu can still play only the recorded hd videos from systems quipped with nvidia or ati. In short their gpus still far behind in the race just like his c**p acting performance on stage in front of public.


----------



## shivam mathur (Jan 12, 2012)

Rofl 
A F1 video~~~~A new technology
i'was just video playing in VLC


----------



## sygeek (Jan 12, 2012)

"It is out of my hand at all because they are driving it from backstage"

 How can they expect the audience to be this dumb?


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2012)

Elsewhere, Anandtech is telling it run properly:-

AnandTech - Intel's DX11 Demo, Now on an Ultrabook


[YOUTUBE]nYr6VeRPGZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ico (Jan 12, 2012)

Their drivers will let it down...in the end.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 12, 2012)

tch. Now some people will make an article "How ultrabooks will kill the notebook"- similar to how some people who the same thing about desktops when notebooks came in the 90s and about low end notebooks when netbooks came and recently in Digit how tablets will kill netbooks.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL very nice find


----------



## ranjitsd (Jan 12, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> tch. Now some people will make an article "How ultrabooks will kill the notebook"- similar to how some people who the same thing about desktops when notebooks came in the 90s and about low end notebooks when netbooks came and recently in Digit how tablets will kill netbooks.



desktop will die when world ends


----------



## d3p (Jan 12, 2012)

One more thing : I own a G27 & that steering wheel is so tight to rotate when you leave the wheels. Check 0:56, he just leaves it & the steering rotates in the direction on which he leaves.

*EPIC FAIL !..........*


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 12, 2012)

Epic Fail


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 12, 2012)

check comments at anandtech. it sounds they'll cut off Intel's arms & legs


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> One more thing : I own a G27 & that steering wheel is so tight to rotate when you leave the wheels. Check 0:56, he just leaves it & the steering rotates in the direction on which he leaves.
> 
> *EPIC FAIL !..........*



if u listen properly he actually says that its been played from backstage at the end...but that dumb guy actually thinks he was successful in fooling ppl by playing a gameplay video


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2012)

The most interesting part was at the start, when video frooze!! So much for EPIC "Technology"!


----------



## bubusam13 (Jan 28, 2012)

He should have used Windows Media Player and used play/pause keyboard shortcut. 
If the video was not playing on WMP, he should have installed a codec package


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 28, 2012)

Missed live posting. And I didn't know about this fiasco till now. It was really embarrassing for them.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL nice find. Atleast they should had tested that video before the demo. Video stopped and guy is still playing, he sure is a dedicated gamer.


----------

